# Alaskan Ice Bubbleponics 400W Grow



## Gmoney17FL (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I decided to start a new thread for this grow. Im growing Alaskan Ice under 2 CFL's right now. They are doing amazing in my mind. I got my seeds from attitude on Sept 15th took 2 days to germinate in a paper towel in a air tight container and then I put them straight into the bubbleponics system. They sprouted about 2 days after that so became sprouts on like the 19th. These pics are from today. Alaskan Ice is White widow x Haze. 23% THC. Im not sure if these pics are going to work. Also one of my seedlings came up with the seed casing still on it so i took it off and its doing ok except its leaves are crinkled and its taking longer to grow. Well give me some feedback. I just got my 400W HPS but still have to figure out what kind of ventilation I can do to keep it cool. Any suggestions or compliments are much appriciated.


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Sep 27, 2008)

nice im growing alaskan ice right now to one of my seeds come up with the shell still around it i used the papertowel method and it took four days its now day six and this is what i got


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Sep 27, 2008)

Yea dude thats fine. What are you planning on growing in other then that rockwool right there? One of my seeds hasnt even come up yet. It was slow at germinating so its slow coming up but I hope it does eventually. Keep me posted on how yours is doing.


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Sep 27, 2008)

WaterFarms!!!!


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 2, 2008)

These are some new pics of my grow. Got my 400W up now and the babies are on day 13 from being a seedling. I think they are growing really fast. I had some slight nute burn i think on one of my leaves so when i rinsed out the res I am just gonna leave water in it for a day or 2. Give me any suggestions you might have or compliments are always great to.


----------



## Bifta (Oct 2, 2008)

looks ok m8 
i would set the fan so its level with plants just blowing upwards a bit
also i would lower the light 2 in a day until light is 30 in from canopy of the plants
wot are your ppm+ph
looking good


----------



## Legacy187 (Oct 2, 2008)

I am pulling up a chair I plan to grow this same strain in a few weeks! Good luck!


----------



## Violent Haze (Oct 2, 2008)

yea looks great how high is your water level right now


----------



## growinman (Oct 2, 2008)

.........yes, they are looking nice!! Did you start the germed seeds right in the clay pellets or did you use some sort of starter plug?? What nutes are you using?

Keep up the great pics/grow!!


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 2, 2008)

im using the nutes that came with my bubbleponics system for now. I germed the seeds in a paper towel for 2 days and then they went right into the rockwool. I have 6 Gallons of water in it.


----------



## growinman (Oct 2, 2008)

Violent Haze said:


> yea looks great how high is your water level right now


Yes , Gmoney---and have you researched water levels for(or do you already know) your set-up? If your in rockwool inside those pellets dont let it saturate........rw holds lots of water.

And they really do look awesome!


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 2, 2008)

yea i know the system. Actually there are tubes pumping water to the rockwool where they are saturated that whole time. Thats how its supposed to be until the roots get long enough and enough of them. Which their are a few but im still running the pump a little longer just to make sure. Yea im hoping i get a decent amount. Ive only grown once before and that was 1 5ft plant 5 ft wide. I yielded over a 1/2 lb so id like to do a 1/2lb in this set up. Think I can with just these 3 plants and a 400W light?


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 4, 2008)

Well I started seeing what looks like burn marks to me on some of the fan leaves on one of the plants. The leaves were also curled upward and seemed very dry. I looked up plant problems on here and I think its just cause the light is new and the plants arent used to such a high powered light so I moved it far away from the canopy until they get a little bigger. I also sprayed water in the room to up the humidity. Do you think this is burn? Cause I flushed them yesterday and had just water in the tank and added nutes today but saw the burn before i added the nutes so it isnt nute burn. Give me some input.


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Oct 4, 2008)

hey im growing alaskan ice too mine are growing so slow in waterfarms when did you start adding nutes and can i see full pics of plants


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 4, 2008)

your supposed to start adding nutes after you see 2 inches of roots if your using rockwool or they have to be like 4 inches tall or something like that.


----------



## msdsm39 (Oct 7, 2008)

If you got water on the leaves and the light was too close, this can spot burn the leaves. Unfortunately, I learned this one the hard way . The plants are looking good. Keep up the good job.



Gmoney17FL said:


> Well I started seeing what looks like burn marks to me on some of the fan leaves on one of the plants. The leaves were also curled upward and seemed very dry. I looked up plant problems on here and I think its just cause the light is new and the plants arent used to such a high powered light so I moved it far away from the canopy until they get a little bigger. I also sprayed water in the room to up the humidity. Do you think this is burn? Cause I flushed them yesterday and had just water in the tank and added nutes today but saw the burn before i added the nutes so it isnt nute burn. Give me some input.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 7, 2008)

Yea I actually raised the light because I think just adding that much light shocked them. They were really dry so i spray water on them now and they havent burnt since then. So I think they are getting better.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 7, 2008)

I think the leaves were just way to dry and now since I wet them they are doing better.


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

subscribed thanks for the headsd up cheers


----------



## spidermonkey04 (Oct 7, 2008)

I think if you spray them too much, the water droplets will act like a magnifying glass and burn spots on the leaves. Especially with an HID light.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 7, 2008)

Yea i know. Since Ive been spraying them they havent gotten anymore spots so I think it was just the fact that the leaves got so dry by the light and were pretty much just drying up. They are all doing very good now. Huge growth spurt today. Ill be puting up pics shortly. Its smelling soo dank though. I never knew they could smell so much in veg.


----------



## budightman (Oct 7, 2008)

Can you go out of town for about 4 days while growing hydroponically or would the nutrients and p.h go way off scale and ruin your plants? I heard you can not leave your plants at any time to go out of town while growing hydro because of the constant attention they require. Is this true?


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 7, 2008)

No its not true. My PH and nutrients have been constant.


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

mr west said:


> subscribed thanks for the headsd up cheers


Im already here man lol hows things going?


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 8, 2008)

Pretty good. Ive gotten a real big growth spurt and hope they just keep growing like they have been they past few days.


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2008)

cool cool cool how old are they now?


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 9, 2008)

Almost 3 weeks. But I looked at them this morning and they are just going nuts. Probably growing like an inch a day now maybe. Will be puting up pictured either today or tomorrow. No one has been asking for them on my thread so I dont feel its too important.


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2008)

I have put a bublicious into bud at 3 weeks from seed and it ws a 5 foot monster at the end lol


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 9, 2008)

Really? Damn. That worries me. My plant is about 5 to 6 inches tall right now I think. When should I flower? I was hoping to scrog it or LST and probably top it a few times before I flower. When Should I do those things? I thought it was still kinda young to top and LST.


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2008)

top or fim at the 4th set of leavs, well i normaly do, that will keep the hight down a bit. Basicly u can veg as long as u like but rmember wen u switch the ligts it will prob double in hight, in my experiance anyway


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 9, 2008)

Just switching it from 18/6 to 12/12 right? Well I have a lot of room for height. Not as much for width though.


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Oct 9, 2008)

Its actually only 21.49% THC not 23%


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 9, 2008)

Its hard to say because a lot of those strains on that site add the CBN and CBG to the THC count so i dunno.


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> Just switching it from 18/6 to 12/12 right? Well I have a lot of room for height. Not as much for width though.



right the plants will streach when u force flower them cuz ur taking 6 hours of light away. Normaly only for bout ten days then the calm down and make the buds fat lol


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 9, 2008)

hmmm. I just dont know when I should flower and start to train. id really like to somehow do a SCROG im just worried about doing one.


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Oct 9, 2008)

lets see some update pics please i really wanna im growing alaskan ice to 2 weeks old and on there 3rd node


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 9, 2008)

I was gonna wait till my i reached Day 21 but i guess ill snap a few pics real quick and put them up. Check back in a few min.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok my girls look like they have taken off quite a bit in my mind. They smell like crazy!!! I never knew plants in veg could smell like this. What do you think? Is she doing well? Its been a week from those last pics that I put up to this one here so I think that is a decent amount of growth. Just gotta decide if I wanna do a scrog or what.


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Oct 9, 2008)

ok whats that again because i have 3 plants and im in your shoes man i dont know what i want to do ....well i want to sea of green so i think they are gonna be my mothers

looking amazing too mine stink already too its crazy it almost burns my nose


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Oct 9, 2008)

how many ppm are you running


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 9, 2008)

Whats what? The strain? Its Alaskan Ice


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Oct 9, 2008)

What is scrog again sorry its with the screen but what does it do


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 9, 2008)

What you do is you grow your plant to the screen and then train it so it spreads out throughout the screen and then once all the budsites poke through the screen you bud the plant and all the buds get the same amount of light so instead of getting one big bud and a bunch of little ones you get a bunch of big buds and no little ones.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok any one know when I should flower? I want my plats to be about 3 to 4 ft probably.


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2008)

they can double in size wen u put them in flower, so wen they foot an half - 2 foot lol


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 11, 2008)

I dunno if I should leave them in my bubbleponic system or if I should take them out and put them in buckets....hmmm. And Id also like to somehow take clones from them and keep the strain going. Any suggestions with the set up that I have?


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok i have all these views on my page but no one ever writes anything.


----------



## frankdatank49 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok I don't know much but, if you want to clone you should let one of the plants grow a bit longer in veg state and wait till you have a plant about a foot tall that way you have a really good selection of clones to choose from and you could potentially get a like 4 to 6 clones from it without hurting the plant.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 14, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> yea i know the system. Actually there are tubes pumping water to the rockwool where they are saturated that whole time. Thats how its supposed to be until the roots get long enough and enough of them. Which their are a few but im still running the pump a little longer just to make sure. Yea im hoping i get a decent amount. Ive only grown once before and that was 1 5ft plant 5 ft wide. I yielded over a 1/2 lb so id like to do a 1/2lb in this set up. Think I can with just these 3 plants and a 400W light?


absolutely right, you DO keep the cubes saturated with nute enriched water.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 14, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> Really? Damn. That worries me. My plant is about 5 to 6 inches tall right now I think. When should I flower? I was hoping to scrog it or LST and probably top it a few times before I flower. When Should I do those things? I thought it was still kinda young to top and LST.[/quote
> 
> If you have INDICA and enough space, VEG for 5 weeks, then BLOOM 8 and half.
> Pinch those tops at 2 to 3 weeks. ONCE ONLY.!!


----------



## Roseman (Oct 14, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> hmmm. I just dont know when I should flower and start to train. id really like to somehow do a SCROG im just worried about doing one.


you don't have 6 females to do much of a SCROG with. let them babies grow to maturity on 24/7 lights and then 12/12 them after 5 weeks.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 14, 2008)

Gmoney17FL,

I just want to share a thought and wise you up to a fact. I am not pointing a finger at anyone, but I've seen you post on several threads on this site and I've seen some confusing advise given to you. I signed up here in 2005, left and came back in 2007. I've seen 100's of members, 100s of posters, that post info here and they have never grown a plant and they give confusing, inaccurate advise. Be careful who you listen to, and weigh the advise given. I've sen a lot of SOIL Growers try to give advise to HYDRO growers and visa versa. I've seen young kids give advise here and they've nerver seen a plant grow. There are a dozen books at amazon.com on growing and there are a dozen other grow sites, although this one is the largest and has the most to read and study. The best advise anyone can give you is read and study and get some on hands experience, some trial and error and see what works best for you. People argue CFL vs HID lights, Soil Vs Hydro, High Temps, Low Temps, High Humidity, Low Humidity, Trim, do not trim, PH at 5.8 and ph at 6.5. 
Find out what works best for you and take advise from those with experience and pics and journals and grows. There are two guys here with a couple of threads on Bubbleponics, a Texas longhorn and a Gr33nthrumb and they are learning a lot by sharing info. Find their threads and read them.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 14, 2008)

So you want me to super crop 2 to 3 weeks into 12/12?


----------



## Roseman (Oct 14, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> So you want me to super crop 2 to 3 weeks into 12/12?


Try whatever you like or perfer, but I start 12/12 and FLOWER nutes at 5 weeks. I normally get another 6 inches of height at most, usually just tow or three inches, AFTER starting 12/12. After one wek of 12/12 you do not get growth in height, you get flowers and buds. And, they quit stinking as bad too.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 14, 2008)

How much growth you think I can get in the next 16 days of Veg?


----------



## Roseman (Oct 14, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> How much growth you think I can get in the next 16 days of Veg?


 Man, I really try to only address and answer questions that I have hands on experience with. I am a CFL grower, although I do it with overkill, I use 14 bulbs, 4 65, 6- 85 watts, and 4 105 watt bulbs on two tanks. I did two grows, my first two, with ONLY 4 65 watt bulbs, and I got an inch to two inches of growth in height, EVERYDAY! 
YOU SHOULD GET ONE TO TWO INCHES OF GROWTH EVERYDAY TOO.


----------



## Ghost420 (Oct 14, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> No its not true. My PH and nutrients have been constant.


how do you keep up PH and nuts constant? 

because my PH starts out good then goes way up to like 7.2 do you have any tricks?

help would be great


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 14, 2008)

Well I have ph up and down. Havent had to use it cause my ph has always been fine. Id just say to get some and follow the directions.


----------



## DNDUnderground (Oct 14, 2008)

GMoney, wut size netpots are u using? Nice grow fam, keep it up.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 14, 2008)

just the ones that come with it. like 5 inches i think


----------



## Roseman (Oct 15, 2008)

Ghost420 said:


> how do you keep up PH and nuts constant?
> 
> because my PH starts out good then goes way up to like 7.2 do you have any tricks?
> 
> help would be great


one trick is pH test and control the water first, to a proper pH, then add the nutrients. Good store bought nutes made for Hydro should be already pH safe at the proper level.


----------



## jimdandy (Oct 15, 2008)

mr west said:


> top or fim at the 4th set of leavs, well i normaly do, that will keep the hight down a bit. Basicly u can veg as long as u like but rmember wen u switch the ligts it will prob double in hight, in my experiance anyway


I flowered a Masterkush at 6 inches. That fucker has grown to 34 inches. Verticle growth is an issue I have to learn to control. Everyone says LST is the answer. I guess Scrogging is also. I am going to try smaller pots, shorter veg cycle for my next grow.


----------



## mayan (Oct 15, 2008)

Bifta said:


> looks ok m8
> i would set the fan so its level with plants just blowing upwards a bit
> also i would lower the light 2 in a day until light is 30 in from canopy of the plants
> wot are your ppm+ph
> looking good


Is there a reason for keeping the light so high? My 400w is at about 15" and I don't feel heat/burn on my hand using the "hand" method. I thought that you lose lumens the farther away the light is. 

Thanks!! Good thread. Will be watching.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 15, 2008)

Really? I just moved it to 15 so we will see how she does with that. I just am afraid of burning them.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 15, 2008)

Roseman said that in hydro plants dont really double their size when you turn them to 12/12. Any other hydro growers have any input?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2008)

nice job on the aIaskin ice, wiII be chekin on it , Iooks good.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 16, 2008)

Im glad your checkin out my thread cause not many people do. Think 15 inches is to close to the plants? I have a few new burn marks on my leaves but im not sure if its from lights or what. I want my plants to get taller cause right now their just short and stumpy and I have room for height but not at much for width.


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2008)

hey Gmoney, im subscribed and have been for a few weeks but im just slack at posting lol well have been recently. Have u got a fan blowing on ur girls? that will help the temps. Keep it up an good luck


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 17, 2008)

yup theirs a fan blowing on them


----------



## T9X (Oct 18, 2008)

id like to seen some updated pix of your grow if you could. its looking good so far. i cant wait to start my alaskan ice


----------



## Eharmony420 (Oct 18, 2008)

cg, i can not get the hang of rockwool starting. I keep reading its because i get ti too wet, this last round still nothing, maybe it too dry. Good luck


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 18, 2008)

yea ill be taking pics tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 19, 2008)

Pics will be up later tonight. Check back to see.


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Oct 19, 2008)

oh come on take them now what ppm are you at now


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 19, 2008)

Just what ever is in these packets that I have. I cant take them now. Gotta go to work and dont have my camera. Ill be home around 730 est and ill put them up then.


----------



## LonghornFan (Oct 19, 2008)

G,

Don't try and stretch the plant...it wll do that on its own real well later on in your grow..I would suggest keeping your light as low as you can. Perhaps using CFL's instead of the HID light. I believe letting those CFL's as close to the plant as possible really helps with stretching..my 2 cents.


----------



## LonghornFan (Oct 19, 2008)

I used the lights I got from Bubble and I loved them, just didnt like them for bloom


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Oct 19, 2008)

What the hell I'm waiting to see those Pictures.....I'm growing the same thing mine are only a little younger so its like seeing into the Future!!!! I'm really high right now!!! You better Post Soon


----------



## aerogrowerman (Oct 19, 2008)

lookin forward to new pics


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 19, 2008)

ok gonna put them up now.


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Oct 19, 2008)

YES!!!! I CANT WAIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM HIGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 19, 2008)

ok here they are. I burnt them a little when someone told me to put the light 15 inches away. So I put them about 20 inches then moved them to get a little more height out of them. I also topped 2 of the plants and they are looking great. I think im just going to leave the last one untopped to see the difference in yield. Well tell me what you think. The first pic is of the short one but is just really bushy and has been topped. All the other are from the tallest plant that is looking great and is about 14 inches tall.


----------



## aerogrowerman (Oct 19, 2008)

why aren't you using all 6 holes? def enough room for the roots, looks good regardless


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Oct 19, 2008)

how many ppm are you at son???


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 19, 2008)

I never know my ppm cause i just used these pre measured packets. Im not using all 6 holes cause I didnt want to crowd the plants and want to get a decent yield off of just 3 plants. I was actually thinking of maybe trying 12/12 straight from seed with all 6 holes and see how that works out. I hear you can get 1 to 2 oz off each plant and all it is is one big cola.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 19, 2008)

How you like my Rock and Roll Hall of fame lighter?


----------



## aerogrowerman (Oct 19, 2008)

is that the stealth hydro system or a homemade?


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 19, 2008)

stealth hydro


----------



## aerogrowerman (Oct 19, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> stealth hydro


 
nice ive been thinking about getting one, how much was it? ill prob get it based on how it works for you


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 19, 2008)

I dont really remember. You could just look on the site at the 6 planter system with the 2 85 watt CFLs. I upgraded though and bought a 400w HPS cause of flowering. Not sure when I should flower. Some people tell me they double in size during flower but some say they dont get much bigger cause of being in hydro.


----------



## aerogrowerman (Oct 19, 2008)

ya im all set on lights, i just want to get the cheap one that doesn't come with the lights, my plants got like 4X the size the first 3 weeks of flowering and then slowed down and then the buds started getting bigger


----------



## Roseman (Oct 20, 2008)

If you VEG a INDICA plant for 5 weeks from seed, and then start 12/12, it will not get two inches taller during BLOOM. If you VEG a baby plant that is only a few inches tall, it can and will go from 4 to 8 inches, but then all you got is an 8 inch tall plant with one wimpy bud on top. 
I start with 6 plants, from seed, VEG 5 weeks, then eliminate a few males, get 3 or 4 females to get 3 to 4 ft tall and I get a 12 to 16 ounces of dried bud yeild.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 20, 2008)

So all these people look at my thread just dont write on it. lol wtf? Oh well. I have a question. Anyone else do hydro and know how big their plants got when they went to 12/12?


----------



## masterkushforever (Oct 20, 2008)

im growing master kush in a rock wool drip system i veg for 4 weeks now in second week of flowering and plants have doubled in size im running foxfarms nutes by the book also have co2 and ad peroxide to my res


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 20, 2008)

So tonight i slightly bent my plants to stimulate growth. We will see what happens. Nothing crazy like LST just bent each one to the side a little.


----------



## IVkingXX (Oct 21, 2008)

lookin great bro i just got some alaskan ice and about to do something similar to you, i built a 4 pot aeroponic in a 18 gal tub, i got a 600w hps with lucas formula scrogged. good luck with your stuff ill be watching


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/78694-super-cropping-form-hight-control.html
check this thread, i did something similer to wot u wanna do


----------



## msdsm39 (Oct 21, 2008)

gmoney...it looks like you are growing an indica strain. it isn't going to grow much after you begin flowering. you may want to veg more until your plants fill out



Gmoney17FL said:


> hmmm. I just dont know when I should flower and start to train. id really like to somehow do a SCROG im just worried about doing one.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 21, 2008)

Damn. I want to start flowering so I can get some bud but I also want a good yield. Im hoping to yield around 8 oz. If I could do that I would be very happy. How long should I veg to get those results? Like another month?


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

id neeed to grow 8 plants to get 8 oz mate, hope vegging longer will increase but everyones box grows difrent


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 21, 2008)

Yea well Roseman got 7 oz off one plant from this kinda of set up but he was using cfls so im hoping to get 8 oz out of 3. Doesnt seem like a bad goal.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 21, 2008)

mr west said:


> id neeed to grow 8 plants to get 8 oz mate, hope vegging longer will increase but everyones box grows difrent


SOIL GROWING and HYDRO GROWING are very different. VERY DIFFERENT!


----------



## Roseman (Oct 22, 2008)

*Roseman's Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting Guide for BUBBLEPONICS*

*Reading the Instructions*
Every time we hear, read or receive a complaint about a problem with the StealthHydro Bubbleponics System, it was because the person did not read and fully understand all of the instructions, or they did not understand what the system is all about. This TIPS, TRICKS and this TROUBLESHOOTING GUIDE should answer and help you with any problem you might encounter.


*Keeping Size in Perspective*
This system was not designed to row six 6-foot tall Christmas Trees. (Although we have grown 3 plants, 3, 4 and 5 feet tall in one tank.) We have heard a few growers tell us "I just realized that the 6 plants are going to get very crowded after they get 3 or 4 feet tall". This system was not designed for 6 giant plants. There is a reason that the tank is 21 and a half inches long. When this system was originally designed, many factors went into deciding what size tank and pumps to use. The main factors were economy, simplicity, stealthness, and making sure the tank would fit into the end of a small closet, out of the way and out of sight. We've heard of a few growers that try to change to a much larger tank, and realize how much more work and trouble is involved in using a larger tank and moving larger quantities of water. Draining and replenishing the water can be a major task in a much larger tank. Not only are more larger and expensive air and water pumps needed for a larger tank, but larger pumps make more noise. Draining and cleaning a larger tank is a ton of work and trouble too. If you want to go with a bigger system, then connect two tanks together. And if you want to grow large plants, then start them in the Bubbleponics System, then transfer them into the Bucketeer Large Bucket DWC system. Or do like most growers do and just grow 2 or 3 large plants in one tank by selecting and keeping the more desirable three plants and disposing of the other three. 

*Growing the Stealth Hydro Way*
The StealthHydro Bubbleponics System was designed to be "stealth" and to be very efficient, quiet, small, simple, easy to use, and inexpensive. The designer of this system had the beginner or novice in mind, because it is so simple and easy to use. But as we have continued to grow with the system and grow in experience, we've come to know you can not improve on it. The system is designed to grow six small plants very fast and easy, under the umbrella of two Dual Spectrum lights, in a two square foot space. 

*Dirty Water?*
We hear from a few growers having trouble with the water becoming cloudy or brown. Upon asking questions, we learn they did not rinse the hydroton rocks as completely as they should have. You should put the hydroton rocks in a large mixing bowl full of water, and pour them through a colander five or six times until the water pours out crystal clear and clean of hydroton dust. You should also pour water over and through the rocks several times in the colander. IF you see WHITE looking grains in the water, it is probably just water minerals and will not do any harm.

*Algae Prevention*
We also hear from a few growers allowing algae to grow in their tank and becoming a problem. This can happen from several mistakes but can easily be remedied. (see our 8 Step Remedy) You can not allow a dead root or fallen leaf to stay in the tank and decay. You can not allow the lights to shine into the water through the rocks. If the grow cup is full of rocks, the lights can not penetrate through the cups. And most important, you have to start with clean, pure water. You can not use rain water, or water from a stream, river or lake. You should exchange the water after the first ten days, and then every 10 to 14 days as you grow. As the plants get over 12 inches tall, exchanging the water every 7 days is more efficient. Your water should smell like clean green alfalfa sprouts. With added GROW nutrients, it has a slightly green tint. If you detect an unpleasant odor, you have waited too long to drain and exchange the water. When you do replenish the water and nutrients, you should look for and remove any dead roots that were accidentally torn from the plant. You can use chlorinated city tap water. Some growers even recommend it for it's purity. The chlorine dissipates fast and is never a problem. You can use RH filtered water, or store bought distilled or spring water. If you use well water or detect algae growing in your tank, you can add 1/6 teaspoon of Hydrogen Peroxide per gallon of water to your tank as a cure or preventative. Never use more than a level teaspoon per tank of 6 gallons of water. 

We have seen books that advised allowing chlorinated water to first sit for 24 hours. Not only is this not necessary, this is bad advise, and encourages algae to start growing in your water. We have done tests and the chlorine dissipate within minutes from the tap. Do not use water that sat out and uncovered or was stored. 
.
*pH Problems* 
If you have a PH problem, you simply did something wrong. You should make sure that the PH of the water going into the tank is very close to 6.0. Anything between 5.8 and 6.8 is OK, but 6.0 works best, IF you use the SH nutes. When you first set up your tank, you should do a PH test on your water before adding the water to the tank, using the enclosed PH test strips. Then adjust the water with PH UP or PH DOWN before it goes into the tank. That way, the PH perfect nutrients will work best. It can be dangerous to adjust the PH in the tank, especially if you overly adjust it. It is also dangerous to adjust it frequently. A very slight adjustment is OK, but if you change it drastically in the tank by using a large amount of PH UP or PH DOWN, you are taking a big risk of seriously harming your plants. If you do a test on your tank's water and it is extremely out of range from 5.8 to 6.8, then it is best to drain it and replenish it with PH corrected water and nutrients. (see the 8 Step Remedy) Let us repeat, you should add the nutrients to PH perfect water to start with. If you insist on adjusting it in the tank slightly, then use no more than 1/2 level teaspoon of PH UP or PH DOWN to the tank, and no more frequently than 4 hours apart. Plants do not adjust well to rapid changes in PH levels. The results can be Nutritional Lockout. Remember, if you make a mistake then you can easily and rapidly correct it, by using the 8 Step Remedy.

*Mixing the Nutrients*
We have had growers tell us "when I throw in a packet of nutrients into my tank, they just settle to the bottom and don't dissolve". That is not the proper way to introduce the nutrients and feed your plants. These nutrients are natural elements and not made to perfectly dissolve in water. For example, seashells are not ever going to completely dissolve in water, no matter how much they are pulverized, but are an excellent source of calcium. You should add the packets to a quart jar half full of warm water and stir them rapidly, mixing them as well as possible in the water. Then pour them through a tea strainer or some kind of mesh screen or filter, to filter out the small particles that did not dissolve. Then add the nutrient water mix to the tank. 

Always remember when you first start and set up your system, you should start with 1/4 of a packet of GROW nutes, if you are starting with seeds, sprouts or baby seedlings. If you started with clones or baby plants, then start with half a packet of Grow nutes. Your plants should be about 3 inches tall, before you use the nutrients full strength. Then stand back and watch for a growth explosion! 

*Nutrient and Water Flow*
We hear concerns from new growers that the water is not flowing rapidly or strongly from the ends of the tubes into the rockwool cubes. A strong flow is not necessary at all. A slight trickle (bubbling) is all that is needed to keep the rockwool cube moist and the baby roots fed until they reach into the deep water. You do need to check for crimps and folds in the water tubes, especially when you first set up your system. 

*Keeping It Simple*
The biggest mistake that we have seen anyone make starts with "I wonder what will happen if I add miracle nutrients, or cat urine, or molasses" or a dozen other crazy things that we have heard growers try. If you do not know what will happen, don't try it unless you are prepared to start all over because you killed your plants. Experimentation is great, but caution and moderation are the keys to success.

*Oxygen Is the Most Important Aspect of Bubbleponics*
The best tip we can offer from experience is the importance of air or oxygen in the water. It is not required or necessary for good health of plants, but the addition of a 2nd air stone can make a difference in the speed of growth. You can use a plastic T-coupler so you can add a second stone to the one air pump. You can force growth spurts by draining the tank, waiting five or ten minutes to allow the roots to "air out" and then replenishing the water, even if you add back the same water and nutrient mix that you just drained out. Try it! 

There are several ways to drain your tank by the way. One is by adding the drain plug or faucet. Or you can obtain a plastic hose like you can get at the aquarium store to drain your aquarium, and siphon the water out. Another way is to attach the hose to the submersible pump, using your fist as a coupling, and simply allow the pump to pump it out into a bucket. 


*Diagnosis and Recuperation Guide*

We'll discuss some signs of illness first, then offer remedies for Recuperation and Recovery.

Both new leaves and mature leaves are the best indicators to determine how healthy your plants are. Any problem or illness will first manifest itself in the appearance of your leaves. These problems almost always originate from the plant's environment, PH imbalance or over-feeding and under feeding. These problems always result in what is called "nutritional lock-out". 

*Nutritional Lockout*
Allow us to GIVE you a simplified definition of NUTRIONAL LOCKOUT.
Can you imagine sitting a plate before a child at dinner time, with his most favorite food, hot dogs, ketchup and french fries? But also on the plate is a major portion of steamed broccoli, which he is just not fond of and insists on nibbling on. Now imagine telling that child, "you can not eat the hot dog and fries if you do not eat all the broccoli too". NUTRITONAL LOCKOUT is when the child responds with "well then, I just won't eat!"

Stealth-Hydro's nutrients are both nutritionally and PH balanced. But after being in your tank for 5 or 6 days, and being eaten from for 5 or 6 days, they become imbalanced. Perhaps you are growing plants that ate all the nitrogen first and just snacked around the iron, magnesium and calcium, or visa versa. The results are discoloration in the leaves, yellowing or rust spots, or curling up of leaf tips. It also becomes apparent when your plants were consuming a gallon or half gallon of water every day, and then suddenly when you check the levels the next day, they did not drink any water at all. This is NUTRITIONAL LOCKOUT.

Instead of giving lengthy descriptions of indications of overfeeding, underfeeding, ph imbalance, environmental problems and Nutritional Lockout here, it is easier to just give the remedy. Here we will refer to this remedy as THE RECUPERATION AND RECOVERY REMEDY. 


*THE 8 STEP RECUPERATION AND RECOVERY REMEDY* 

*1.* Check the roots. If they are discolored, reddish or brown, or present an unpleasant odor, you have a problem. If they are weak, soft or mushy, you have a problem. Also while checking the roots, observe the temperature of the water. If it is warmer than "luke warm" you have a problem. This problem is probably what is referred to as "root rot" or a disease known as PYTHIUM. Remove the dead brown roots by trimming them away with sharp scissors. Do not leave them in the tank. 
*2.* Check the humidity and temperature of the grow area below the lights in the "growing zone" when the lights are on. A temperature of above 82 degrees or below 67 degrees will slow growth, but it is not a serious problem that will kill your plants. Temperatures below 62 degrees or above 90 degrees will stop growth. An extremely high temperature in the upper 90s or below 58 degrees can slowly result in death of your plants. The most efficient temps for growth are between 72 to 80 degrees. Any Humidity between 40 and 60 percent is acceptable and desirable.
*3.* Check the "lights off, nighttime" temperature. Most desirable is ten to 15 degrees cooler than the daytime "lights on" temperature, averaging 66 to 70 degrees. 
*4.* Check the distance between the tips of the plant and the tip of the light bulb. If you observe yellowing or leaf curling tips, then move the lights one inch further away. A good rule of thumb if you use HID lights, is hold the soft palm of your hand at the leaf tip and see if the bulb is too warm to your hand. If you use Stealth Hydro's compact fluorescent bulbs, we recommend a distance of three or four inches for the 65 and 85 watt bulbs and 4 inches to five inches for the 105 watt bulbs. More mature plants can handle the bulbs slightly closer. 
*5.* Check the position of your fans. Air movement is very necessary for the health of your plants, but too strong of a fan can cause wind burn. Direct your fan toward the tops of the plants and toward the lights. Never position the fan blowing strongly downward on the leaves. 
*6.* Add 1/4 teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide to a quart of water and add it to the tank of six gallons already in the tank. Wait ten minutes and then turn the water and nutrition solution pump off to prepare to drain the tank. Poor at least a cup of clean water through each grow cup, onto each rockwool cube and through the hydroton rocks. 
*7.* Drain or pump the tank empty as possible without damaging the pump by running it dry. Add two gallons of additional clean water with 1/4 teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide again and then drain it away too. Again, empty the tank as empty as possible without burning up your pump.
*8.* Add fresh PH balanced water and nutritional packets as prescribed. PH test it again.

The above 8 steps should repair and remedy any health problems that your plants experienced within the next two days. Now is the time to try and determine what caused the problem to start with, by investigating and researching typical hydroponics problems and illnesses. Here are a few DIAGNOSIS TIPS. 


*Typical Hydroponics Problems and Illnesses*

*Underfeeding and Weak Nutrition*
The entire plant, both upper and lower leaves, will show lime or light green in color.
The plant will not eat, drink or show growth.
It is time to follow the 8 Step Remedy.

*Overfeeding, Use of Too Strong Nutrients*
The leaves will curl downward. They grow very dark dull flat green and then the tips show signs of burn.
It is time to follow the 8 Step Remedy.

*Nutritional Lockout*
You know that you have made recent PH adjustments. You might know you may have used too much of the PH Adjustment Solution. You may have failed to test the PH often enough. You notice the plants did not eat or drink because they did not consume the same amount of water they used yesterday. You see rust spots. The large lower leaves are prematurely dying and you are not in the BLOOMING or FLOWERING stage.
It is time to follow the 8 Step Remedy.

*Wind Burn*
You had the fan blowing downward toward the upper side of the leaves, instead of blowing up through the node spaces or toward the lights. You observe the leaves becoming dry or even crispy, perhaps shriveling, and the tips curling upward. The leaves do not appear glossy, moist and vibrant.
It is time to follow the 8 Step Remedy.

*Water, Nutrition Solution or Roots Are Discolored Brown Or Have an Unpleasant Odor*
You notice your water is becoming brownish in color, or smells distasteful. Your solution does not smell pleasant and appetizing like fresh lettuce. Your roots are not the same shade of white that they once were a week ago.
It is time to follow the 8 Step Remedy.


----------



## ddot773 (Oct 22, 2008)

I just ordered those same seeds (alaskan ice ) from green house. i would have suspected that they were going to be more of a sativa plant. Your pics look like u have an indica. They described the cross being the original WW x Haze. so im guessing the original ww was almost all indica. If i knew this i wouldnt have ordered this strain. well im gone stay in tune with this grow so i can see what to expect


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 22, 2008)

They say it is indica but smokes kinda like a sativa. I have heard it is amazing and how could it not be. White Widow, one of the most well known strains out there and Haze which brings up the potency like crazy. Should be insane. Thanks for checkin out the grow. Keep Checkin


----------



## 14pimp (Oct 22, 2008)

looking forward to seeing those icey bitches in heat


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 23, 2008)

So the babies are growing about an inch or 2 a day now I think. The root balls are getting bigger and bigger and they are drinking about 1/2 to 3/4 gallons a day. I cant wait to flower these girls. The next grow I think im going to buy a mixed pack of greenhouse seeds and get a good variety of smoke. I might LST the plants im doing now because they are crowding eachother quite a bit and I think they might need more room. Not really sure when im gonna flower but I was planning on doing it November 1st but we will see how things go. Yield is very important to me and I want enough to last me for a while.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 23, 2008)

Plants look nice G, real indie doms eh.

Depending on your growroom height id leave them in veg a little longer, but your system is quite small so dont let em get too big before you flower or theyl get over crowded and youl have airflow problems between the buds


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 23, 2008)

yea im debating on how long. hmmmmm


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

dont go over half ur total hight


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 23, 2008)

Why? I heard that they only grow about 6 inches after 12/12


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

well maybe they do in hydro but in soil they can easy double their hight in teh first 2 weeks of 12/12


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 23, 2008)

Yea i really dont know. Some hydros I have seen them more then double but ive heard from one source that they dont. And he uses the same system as me so I dunno. And I also have mainly dominant indica plants.


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

well good luck either way lol. !st grows are for sorting all this out seeing what u can get away with


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 23, 2008)

It would kind of suck though if i grow them too big and run out of space lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

start smaller and build up grow by grow then


----------



## Londoner (Oct 23, 2008)

In good growing conditions most strains will double, even triple their vegetated height in the first three weeks of 12/12, though some strains will hardly stretch at all, but you have to allow for them to at least double.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 23, 2008)

hmm cause my biggest plant is 17 inches right now and I wanted them to hit 3 to 4 ft tall probably


----------



## traumdieb (Oct 24, 2008)

Gmoney I'm waiting on the same setup as you and am trying this for the first time. Thanks for the informative thread guys! Still got a bunch of reading to do though before I feel confident.....


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 24, 2008)

I definetly dont feel confident just because I dont know how the first grow is gonna turn out for me.


----------



## djmendoza21 (Oct 24, 2008)

nicegfkhjkl


----------



## Roseman (Oct 25, 2008)

I've done 5 grows, in BUBBLEPONICS system bought from Stealth Hydro, that I started 12/12 at 5 weeks. My plants average 3 feet tall then. In 9 more weeks of 12/12 none got over 4 ft tall. I've never got more than a 25% growth in height in 12/12. In 12/12 I quit using GROW or VEG Nutes adn I started using FLOWER or BLOOM nutes and the nutes fed teh flowers but did not make the plant grow much much taller, they did grow a little taller..


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Oct 25, 2008)

lets see some more pictures man mine are getting huge


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 25, 2008)

Yea mine are getting big. Ill be putting pics up tomorrow.


----------



## yelodrvr (Oct 26, 2008)

nice job man. your looking good. 

i have only shown 2 grow on RIU and one on another site. have a few more under my belt. i have done months of research before i gremed my first seed. i am by all means a beginner. so the advice i have for you would be much like dude said before: 

take all the advice given to you as a opinion. none of it could possibly apply across the board to all people growing and all strains grown. you could not possibly recreate the identical condition as joe pot grower across the the country. hell my grow space condition change as the outside season change. the variables are so enourmouse that to try and copy excaly what someone else is doing would be impossiable. not to mention that in a ten pack of seeds you could have many different phenos within those seeds. that alone will effect the whole process. 

my advice to you would be get a PH pen and a TDS or PPM meter. without these two tools you are sure to be frustrated. or atleast guessing and asking whats wrong all the time. with these tools you will know whats wrong. but you have to know how to use them, thats where the reading comes in. read in the FAQs here and every site you can find about PH and nutes. 

as far as nutes go i use rockwool A & B from sunleaves. very simple. there is ton of shit out there. many of them are 2,3 ,4 part chemicals. seems like alot of pissing around with chemicals to me. more variables to the whole process. a 2 part system can hardly be fucked up, even by a new grower like myself.

as far as the increase in size from veg to bloom. there is no possiable way you can pridict that yours would do the same as mine. again to many variables. i dont remeber what you where useing. but in my first grow i used 1000 w HPS from start to finish. that alone will be all the difference in the world. see what i mean by variables. what if i had fucked up my ph and locked up all the nutes for a week. that alone would slow growth, what if my room temp is 90f and your is 75f. that would change every thing.

in closing i would suggest start small. and take notes of ever thing you do on a daily basis. dont go blow a bunch of money just yet. IE: expensive seeds, 1000w HPS. read and learn what the perfect condition of a grow room should be, and do your best at replicating those conditions. once you do this get a grow going with some bag seed to learn on. i cant tell you how many seeds i have destroyed in the year i have been growing. many of them expensive seeds from RIU/nirvina.

last thing i want to tell you is search RIU for grows like yours. see what they are doing. mimic success. go in these journals and ask questions. do your home work first, i found that there are many people here that will help you, especially if they can tell you did some research.

o yea check out the tutes here before you go out and spend any more money on the super duper bubbler from big name grow company. i made that same bubbler for about $20. made the power cloner for about $50. check out my grow to see them. the cloner is in the tutes. havent been to RUI for a long time. maybe i will have time to post my current grow soon. 

again good start and keep the pics coming. we are all pic whores man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scalded Dog (Oct 26, 2008)

looks good I am alawys looking for a good strain... will check back on your progress later


----------



## Scalded Dog (Oct 26, 2008)

looks good I am always looking for a good strain... will check back on your progress later


----------



## BWC (Oct 26, 2008)

I am on my second hydro grow. Started them last time in the Stealth Hydro system and then moved them during flower into individual buckets. Had 2 strains - one was indica, the other skunk. Had several issues during veg that stunted growth/killed a few plants but still put the indica strain into flower at almost 5 weeks. They were smaller than yours at the time and tripled in size during bloom (about 4 feet each). The skunk grew to 6 feet after almost 6 weeks in veg. I used the cfl's during veg and almost all of bloom on the indica, last few weeks the 2 indicas got 1 400w HID. Between the 2, we yielded 7 oz. dry. I was thrilled given all the humongous mistakes we had made throughout the grow. However, with close to 8 weeks of 400w during bloom on the 2 skunks, we yielded 23 oz. dry. I'm not sure if I answered your question but I do use the exact same system and this was my experience.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 26, 2008)

23 oz or grams? 23 oz is amazing. How many plants total? Cause you got 7 oz from the 2 indicas and then ended up with 23 oz in all? How many skunks did you have to get that extra 16 oz?


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 26, 2008)

nvm you said 2. How did you do that? Do you have pics?


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 26, 2008)

PICS FOR EVERYONE!!!!!!! The biggest plant is about 21 inches tall and still growing. She's growing about an inch to 2 inches a day and drinking over a gallon of water a day. The other one that was the runt has sprung up and is keeping up with the largest one. The smallest one is kind of at a stand still. Looks very healthy and is ridiculously bushy and wont grow taller. Well enjoy the pics and leave me some info.






















Enjoy


----------



## BWC (Oct 26, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> 23 oz or grams? 23 oz is amazing. How many plants total? Cause you got 7 oz from the 2 indicas and then ended up with 23 oz in all? How many skunks did you have to get that extra 16 oz?


Ounces, not grams. 2 skunks. it was amazing. My friend works at a dispensary and he was amazed at the yield. Especially since it was our first grow and we screwed up SO much throughout the grow. The seeds were from a company online called dutchbreed that sells high yield hybrids.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 26, 2008)

Damn. How much you think I could possibly get? With my setup?


----------



## natrone23 (Oct 26, 2008)

if I were you I would think about flowering soon


----------



## trueg115 (Oct 26, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 26, 2008)

Yea I think I am. I was gonna wait till November 1st but might start flowering before that just incase they grow a lot in flower. What do you think?


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 26, 2008)

lM LOVING IT MAN UR MY HERO FOR HYDRO QUOTE THAT IN UR SIGNITUE BUT IMMA STOP BY ALL THE TIME +REP CHECK ME OUT


----------



## BWC (Oct 26, 2008)

I think, in my humble "only grown once" experience, you're going to do great. They look so much better than my first grow at that stage. But, I'd put them into flower ASAP. They're going to get a lot bigger...


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 26, 2008)

bwc said:


> i think, in my humble "only grown once" experience, you're going to do great. They look so much better than my first grow at that stage. But, i'd put them into flower asap. They're going to get a lot bigger...


hes fine do u see how tall that closet is the plants will adjust to the narrow width


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 26, 2008)

Yea. I hope they get bigger if I put them into flower soon. I want max yield. Hoping for 8 oz.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 26, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> Yea. I hope they get bigger if I put them into flower soon. I want max yield. Hoping for 8 oz.


well keep vegging measure from to your rez and cut that in half cause ur plants will double so if its about 5ft u want ur plants to get 2.5 feet tall in vegg get my drift


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 26, 2008)

Someone said they dont double in hydro.


----------



## natrone23 (Oct 26, 2008)

Nov 1st is prob good, and a easy date to remember


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 26, 2008)

i dont see why not but maybe its true humm i dont kno try it or if not grow till its foot within your lamp i know it will strech for sure


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 26, 2008)

I actually bent the tallest over to give more room tonight so she wont get tall but will open up more bud sites to the light.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 26, 2008)

O ok the side nodes will reach for more light though they will gain height till they over see the others its a dog eat dog kinda world the canopy fights


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 26, 2008)

Omg I just did it for like 15 to 20 minutes. They are the same height as the top of the plant and then i just let the string loose and it morphed back the way it was in literally 5 seconds. The fan blowing on it to push it back up but still. I stepped infront of the fan and its still straight up again. Weird


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 26, 2008)

gmoney17fl said:


> omg i just did it for like 15 to 20 minutes. They are the same height as the top of the plant and then i just let the string loose and it morphed back the way it was in literally 5 seconds. The fan blowing on it to push it back up but still. I stepped infront of the fan and its still straight up again. Weird


i know lol hummm well good luck ill be back pics please lol later


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 27, 2008)

I just topped cut 5 tops out of 2 of my plants. Hoping it will increase the yield.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

yea that will help you shoulda kept the top part


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 27, 2008)

What you mean?


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

the part u cut off


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 27, 2008)

What would I do with it?


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

clone it duhh lol


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 27, 2008)

lol nah cant. No space and have to flower soon.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

well i kno that now just a thought though!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 27, 2008)

lols I just tried to explain that to someone else in another post, never throw out ur tops theres way to much u can do with them, one bish kept in veg ,even in soil can keep ur entire op or even sog flowering.

after all u can always have more than one bish, just gotta find out how to hide them from eachother. peace


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> lols I just tried to explain that to someone else in another post, never throw out ur tops theres way to much u can do with them, one bish kept in veg ,even in soil can keep ur entire op or even sog flowering.
> 
> after all u can always have more than one bish, just gotta find out how to hide them from eachother. peace


 
exactly they make ture cannabis what it is so u should always find something to do with them


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 27, 2008)

Well for one you can do anything with tops. Its not the same as a cutting. The top is just the center of a bud site that you cut to get 2 bud sites from each 1 that you cut, doubling your colas.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 27, 2008)

wow, ok but there are thousands of posts here that can show u how to do it?

Ur going to wish u did at the end when ur waitng for seedling to pop,and u could be harvesting more colas lols, just search around.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> Well for one you can do anything with tops. Its not the same as a cutting. The top is just the center of a bud site that you cut to get 2 bud sites from each 1 that you cut, doubling your colas.


 
the top create lateral growth to produce side nodes without them u wouldent be able to clone shit you top is the queen of the plant!!!


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 27, 2008)

I know. I would love to have clones but I have no where to put them.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey heres a pic of 4 cloned tops right here. Not only is it possible to clone tops but in my own experience it is possible to do it up to 3 weeks in flower. I wouldnt lie to ya bro im only trying to help!


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

i know if u have a cfl some small plastic or paper cups maybe a heating pad and a clear rubbermade container it will be possible lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 27, 2008)

and a tiny closet u can take over, well at least the bottom of it.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 28, 2008)

Think my plants will be ready to flower on November 1st after the topping I just gave her?


----------



## T9X (Oct 28, 2008)

i would clone it right before you flower it


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 29, 2008)

If the nodes have streched since you topped her but 12/12 is ur choice


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 30, 2008)

Clone it an bud it man. I wanna see it.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 31, 2008)

Just put the girls into flower. Light is off right now. Hoping for a good yield. Will put pics up in a few days.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 3, 2008)

Cool cant wait to see them......tbc


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 4, 2008)

sweet man can't wait


----------



## T9X (Nov 11, 2008)

do you have an update for us?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 11, 2008)

C'mon man I'm curious!


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 12, 2008)

I guess everyone is in fuckin line for this peep show lol let her pistils show take it off


----------



## Roseman (Nov 12, 2008)

Where is GMoney17 ? He (or she)should be in the 2nd week of Flowering by now and ready to determine sex.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 12, 2008)

Roor Rot?
Thick, fat, white furry roots are what you most want to see - they are absolutely indicative of healthy root growth. Be aware however that the color of a nutrient solution will stain the roots, turning them yellow or brown. This is also true of many nutrient additives. Older, more mature plants will have a darker cream-colored root system, and some plants just tend to have a natural cream colored color pigment.
*Root Zone Temperature
*The temperature of the root zone and the temperature of the nutrient water solution can have a major effect on the healthy growth and appearance of the root system. In general the temperature should be between 68 and 72 degrees farenheit. Anywhee between 64 and 80 will be OK. Colder or warmer conditions can cause poor and stunted root growth, as the roots don't want to grow into the unhospitable nutrient solution. Major root death can occur in even brief periods of cold or heat stress. Poor temperature conditions leave the door open to root disease.

Some would argue that one of the strengths of hydroponics is its sterile environment, and the notion of exposing growing systems to bacterial and fungal organisms would be self-defeating, if not sacrilegious. These growers rely on sterile growing environments, strong disinfectants and a product like SM-90. Another option is Hydrogen Peroxide. Each of these offer their own protection and benefits. *But NEITHER SM-90 or Hydrogen Peroxide works well with organic nutes or organic additives in the reservoir*. *You can not try to kill the organic algae or pythium and add organic materials back.* *That just won't work!*
They do not work well together and SM-90 has also been known to react poorly with Superthrive.
In a sterile growing environment, your goal is to have a super clean reservoir. This is harder than it sounds. Folks who have been growing in the same area with the same equipment for years might find that they are suddenly having root problems when they never had them before. Or a new grower might begin having problems right from the beginning because of his water or temps. 
Keeping your reservoir totally sterile can work very well, but once you get a population of icky badness it will keep coming back again and again. Some pathogens such as pythium are almost impossible to get rid of completelely. No matter how many times you sterilize everything with a bleach solution, the problem returns. It can get very frustrating and expensive to constanly be battling. More and more innovative growers are moving toward a more wholistic approach of using good microbes in the reservoir with organic nutes or staying with strickly chemical nutes.. 
One option is to use no organic additives at all and to rely strictly on chemical nutrients based on fertilizer salts. We think a better choice is to continue using organic material, but also using an enzymatic addtive like Hygrozyme that will break down the unwanted organic matter in the reservoir . If you would like to use additives such as bat guano, compost or fish-based products, you might consider run to waste instead of a recirculating system.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I had feminized seeds so I knew I would have females. Will probably put up pics soon.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey Roseman my roots are extremely long and fill up pretty much the full res and was wondering if this could slow down my growth.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 14, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> Hey Roseman my roots are extremely long and fill up pretty much the full res and was wondering if this could slow down my growth.


 No, the more roots below, the more plant, above.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Nov 14, 2008)

Just thought id show you the girls.They have pretty much completely filled my closet and are 3 ft tall now. What do you all think?


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 14, 2008)

thats pretty!


----------



## dangreen (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow i just read checked out most of your grow. I have to say great job man. You have learned a lot along the way, and your plants look really fantastic. +rep 
I bet if you would have put this in the Grow Journal section you would have had more hits on your grow.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 14, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Wow i just read checked out most of your grow. I have to say great job man. You have learned a lot along the way, and your plants look really fantastic. +rep


agreed..+rep


----------



## yellowsnakes (Nov 14, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


Gmoney17FL said:


> . . . . and are 3 ft tall now. What do you all think?


 3' tall, that's very good. They have totally filled out your closet.

excellent job *Gmoney* 


good growing to ya


*yellowsnakes* 

~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Nov 14, 2008)

just read the whole journal and its looking nice  + rep


----------



## dum (Nov 14, 2008)

Beautiful.

I think you will get about 1/2 lb with these suckers.

good THC amounts according to greenhouse too.

that is amazing.

that looks like it could be some sort of advertisement for a grow cab.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 14, 2008)

Props bro looking good!


----------



## blueybong (Nov 15, 2008)

Gmoney ~ most excellent grow for your 1st time!!! What are you using to cover the inside walls?


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Nov 15, 2008)

Panda film. Its a lot like mylar except its thicker and easier to work with. Mylar is so thin its really hard to use unless you doing a very small grow box.


----------



## dum (Nov 15, 2008)

I want some panda film. 
It's also called pvc something.
the other side is black to prevent mold.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 17, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> Just thought id show you the girls.They have pretty much completely filled my closet and are 3 ft tall now. What do you all think?


they look great what hight did u flower at Im asking cause i cant let mines get over 3 ft or they will be chopped by the fan and the exhaust lol it will be no buds for me lol AGAIN


----------



## SAmisery (Nov 17, 2008)

very nice bro


----------



## Roseman (Nov 17, 2008)

*Great JOB, GMoney!*


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Nov 17, 2008)

i think they were like 2 ft and now they are over 3


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 18, 2008)

O cool bro yea i dont want mines to burn


----------



## WeGotItForCheap (Nov 21, 2008)

Good-looking grow G-money


----------



## galo (Nov 22, 2008)

Great Job - Keep up the Good Work!


----------



## LonghornFan (Nov 22, 2008)

Keep it up G!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2008)

they normaly have a growth spurt wen u stick em in 12 for bout 10 days or so then they calm down and get fat lol.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Nov 23, 2008)

Yea im seein some trichs now. Its been in flowering for 23 days


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2008)

comgrats mate, have u got a scope so u can see them develope?


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Nov 23, 2008)

yup. I havent looked yet. I think i might right now. brb


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Nov 27, 2008)

lets see some pics man


----------



## Rudiger (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes please, I have some Alaskan Ice in a few weeks veg right now, and would love to see some pics of your ladies.


----------



## Inhell (Nov 27, 2008)

Gmoney, I have just sat in front of my cpu for 2 hours reading this entire thread! Amazing! Please verify something. Is that closet full of primo dank just the original three plants shown on page 1 or did you throw another thirty in there.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Nov 28, 2008)

hahaha In Hell those are the 3 original plants. The pics you saw you probably only see one of the plants. There are 2 that are really big and then a runt in the back. I will put pics up later today. Just got off work from black friday. 11 pm to 7 am  no fun. But I guess its better then getting out at 10 which is when I was supposed to. Pics will be up later today. Check back in.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 28, 2008)

pics! pics! pics!


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah!! Give me the goodies


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Nov 28, 2008)

And heres what you have all been waiting for!!! PICS!!!!!!!!! Hope you enjoy. The girls have grown A LOT. This is Day 28 of flower. Kind of small for day 28 but I think thats caused i topped the day before I flowered. A lot of trichomes already forming. Check it out and leave me some comments.


----------



## Inhell (Nov 28, 2008)

God dawg! Those things look great! How much longer do you think it will be before harvest?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks good bro...


----------



## compqt (Nov 28, 2008)

Just read your whole journal. Nice job man! Good luck the rest of the way. Looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## WeGotItForCheap (Nov 28, 2008)

Looking good Bro. And ya your right, we are like at the exact same point. I'm on day 30 of flowering. Crazy. Keep it up!


----------



## tweach1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice job, I am thinking about a stealth hydro planter for my first grow, this post only encouraged me more. Very nice job and keep it up!


----------



## RivalNYC (Nov 29, 2008)

This has been an amazing first grow! I actually just started growing a couple of weeks ago, using an Aerogarden Deluxe. It's been a learning experience so far. After looking at this thread, I'm almost positive I will be buying a Stealth Hydro system for my next grow. I just hope it fits comfortably in my Homebox XS.


----------



## Jobo (Nov 29, 2008)

How long does this strain usually take to flower?


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Nov 29, 2008)

says 9 weeks but i think it might take s little longer.


----------



## Inhell (Nov 30, 2008)

I am still amazed that 3 plants can take up that much space. How tall are they now (in your estimation)?


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Nov 30, 2008)

2 of them are atleast 4 ft.


----------



## Inhell (Nov 30, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> 2 of them are atleast 4 ft.


 

four feet! I was going to buy sone alaskan ice but 4 fott would be my max height! What do u Think. Somone says that I should not worry because I can control the height


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Nov 30, 2008)

Yea i vegged a little to long, 6 weeks. If you veg for 4 or 5 you will be fine.


----------



## Rudiger (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry but I have to ask. Did you measure them? Does your 4 foot estimate include the bucket?


----------



## Inhell (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok. I was concerned because I really want this strain


----------



## Inhell (Dec 1, 2008)

Yo money,How does it smell right now? Dankish?


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Dec 1, 2008)

its 5 ft with the bucket and the bucket is 1 ft tall=4ft plant. The smell of the plant was skunky at first and now its smells kinda like tea. Its gonna smell great though for sure.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just sat and read all the way through. Looking pretty good. I am also using stealth hydro still with the cfls though won't be getting the 400 hps till the end of the month. Watch out for those nutrients I am switching to fox farm nutrients for my next grow. I don't even want to deal with the nute lock out the stealth hydro nutes create.


----------



## Inhell (Dec 1, 2008)

*Money, everyone is reading your thread! As a matter of fact, Attitude should just give you some free Alaskan Ice seeds! I know that this is boosting sales! Post more pics please, I feel like those plants are my neices after all of the time I spend on this thred!*


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Dec 1, 2008)

haha ok ill probably put some more up in a sec


----------



## Bullethead21 (Dec 1, 2008)

greenfirekiller- SH nutes cause lockout? Could you elaborate a bit please sir?


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 1, 2008)

*nice fuckin plants bro. *
*Happy Growings*


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 1, 2008)

Here ill post a pic of the aftermath from SH Nutrients.

As you can see bud looks pretty nice gotten fatter since those pics but the whole freaking plant looks dead. Only started in flowering stage. Did the research and found SH nutrients were the root of the problem. Also have thought about the strain I'm growing maybe not good for the auto strains. Next grow will be with floratechna nutes.


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 1, 2008)

*woah. it looked like it got poisened lol. nice budd tho. what about fox farm nutes. i heard it works miracles.*


----------



## WeGotItForCheap (Dec 1, 2008)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Here ill post a pic of the aftermath from SH Nutrients.
> 
> As you can see bud looks pretty nice gotten fatter since those pics but the whole freaking plant looks dead. Only started in flowering stage. Did the research and found SH nutrients were the root of the problem. Also have thought about the strain I'm growing maybe not good for the auto strains. Next grow will be with floratechna nutes.


Man I Tried the SH nutrient and they totally messed up my plant. Their pH up and down stuff is awful too. poison


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Dec 1, 2008)

I have leaves dieing and stuff but it is just the leaves that arent getting enough light. It looks like you just used way to much nutes. Ive been adding a little nutes here and there and if they start to burn a little i just throw a little more water in the tank.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

damn nice grow in the BP homie.i got mine in and i got the 400w mh\hps setup.tired of flowering under cfl's.I thought the Rw had to stay kinda dry and shit but i just read this thread and im ready now.The only prob i was having was determining the status of the RW.Just let it melt away! I got Afgan kush and Durban poison germing right now.PeCe/


----------



## mammal (Dec 4, 2008)

your alaskan ice looks much better than mine, mine is almost pure sativa, 6 weeks in and barely any buds!


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Dec 5, 2008)

Yea i feel like my plant might be nute locked because im not sure they are getting any bigger buds.


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 5, 2008)

i'm havin great results with gen. hydro's flora series


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 5, 2008)

n00604173 said:


> i'm havin great results with gen. hydro's flora series


 yeah...me too


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 5, 2008)

theyre cheaper, and all thin and water. my buddy showed me his fox farms big bud i think it was, and it was like mud. wouldn't want to put that shit through my AG. i'll stick to my colored water from GH thank you very much


----------



## trapper (Dec 5, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> yeah...me too


great thread gmoney,i have been useing advanced in soil but before that i was useing GH.I wonder has any one used the advanced nutes with hydroponics.My buddys ordering the sh 6 plant set up he asaked if i wanted to get some of the pre measued nutes,i told him it would not be wise to get those pre measued stuff because after growing for awhile i can tell you that all strains are differant and they all have differant needs at differant times,their is no such thing as one size fits all.but i can not see advanced nutes not being good in hydro,it works great every were else,i will miss my mollases and bat shit,i really love the way that makes my smoke taste.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 5, 2008)

trapper said:


> great thread gmoney,i have been useing advanced in soil but before that i was useing GH.I wonder has any one used the advanced nutes with hydroponics.My buddys ordering the sh 6 plant set up he asaked if i wanted to get some of the pre measued nutes,i told him it would not be wise to get those pre measued stuff because after growing for awhile i can tell you that all strains are differant and they all have differant needs at differant times,their is no such thing as one size fits all.but i can not see advanced nutes not being good in hydro,it works great every were else,i will miss my mollases and bat shit,i really love the way that makes my smoke taste.


i use the advanced hydroponics for hydro and i have great results!


----------



## trapper (Dec 5, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> i use the advanced hydroponics for hydro and i have great results!


thanks,i hope gmoney you get your lock out fixed,i had that a year ago it sucks,but you should get it straitened out,someone gave you some step by step tips earlier in your thread i believe.i read your entire thread good stuff,im just trying to figure out how to wash roots from my seeds in soil so i dont waste time germinateing some new ones.you put your sprouted seeds right into the rock if i remember correctly.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 5, 2008)

trapper said:


> thanks,i hope gmoney you get your lock out fixed,i had that a year ago it sucks,but you should get it straitened out,someone gave you some step by step tips earlier in your thread i believe.i read your entire thread good stuff,im just trying to figure out how to wash roots from my seeds in soil so i dont waste time germinateing some new ones.you put your sprouted seeds right into the rock if i remember correctly.


 yea i sprouted them and then put em in the rw.I messed that grow up..bt these new oes i used a different method with the tubes connected to the rw.


----------



## trapper (Dec 5, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> yea i sprouted them and then put em in the rw.I messed that grow up..bt these new oes i used a different method with the tubes connected to the rw.


not to hijack this thread,but you ever take a plant from soil and wash away the dirt then put it in a dwc.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

trapper said:


> not to hijack this thread,but you ever take a plant from soil and wash away the dirt then put it in a dwc.


 yeah i wouldnt reccommend thqat either.


----------



## Shivaya (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice. Great choice. You may want to take the temp down a few degrees. Just for fun: Greenhouse says 21.7 % THC


----------



## Shivaya (Dec 10, 2008)

Trapper, its all about getting educated on Advanced's hydro nutrients. For example, Coinossaur is specifically for flowering in hydro. Their basic Micro Grow Bloom is as well. Good luck! I'm about to put 6 AI's in hydro myself. I was traditionally an organy soil grower, so it'll be a fun experiment.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 12, 2008)

WeGotItForCheap said:


> Looking good Bro. And ya your right, we are like at the exact same point. I'm on day 30 of flowering. Crazy. Keep it up!


Props on the WU symbol.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Dec 13, 2008)

So yea I nute burned my plant. Have been trying to fix it by flushing. Hopefully the girls will be ok. A lot of the lower leaves are turning brown and dieing. Im guessing this is just because it is focusing all of the growth to the buds and since those leaves dont get light they are just shriveling up and dieing. ill try and put up pics today


----------



## patr12312 (Dec 17, 2008)

how are your plants?
im thinking about getting alaskan ice too
how much do you think your going to get off those plants?


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 17, 2008)

ive heard some pretty bad things about nutes that come with complete systems. is there anywhere yuo can go around you to get nutes?


----------



## hugconcentration (Dec 18, 2008)

nothing to say here but props to the tops and I'd like to see more pictures.


----------



## patr12312 (Dec 19, 2008)

how are your plants?
im thinking about getting alaskan ice too
how much do you think your going to get off those plants?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 19, 2008)

n00604173 said:


> ive heard some pretty bad things about nutes that come with complete systems. is there anywhere yuo can go around you to get nutes?


 yea i have had pretty bad experiences with the nutes that come with the setups.Im not nocking them in any way but i had to get liquid nutes.Started off with the General Hydro lone and then Canna Line.The Gen. Hydro 3-part Flora nutes are very easy to use and ver cost efficient.


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 21, 2008)

what do you think about canna's products? i was looking at their new aqua vega and aqua flora series. price seems good for a 2 part pack of each.


----------



## Brenton (Dec 21, 2008)

Been quite a while since we seen any updated pictures. whats going on mayne?


----------



## closetglow (Dec 21, 2008)

Did you take any clones from you Alaskan Ice? Im planing on getting some seed and want to start a perpetual harvest with them so i need them to be easy cloners. 
CG


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah very easy to clone. my first time ever cloning I took 18 and all had roots within 4 days


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 21, 2008)

KirklandsFinest08 said:


> yeah very easy to clone. my first time ever cloning I took 18 and all had roots within 4 days


that shit is tight bro


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks man....not to take over the thread or anything but i just have a quick question....

I have two 5 1/2 feet alaskan ice plants and they have been flowering for 14 days...

I see lots of little things with hairs comming out some that dont have hairs....but they are still growing 2 inches a day and im running out of hight room.....

Also I think there called pisels are what looks like drying out and curling up...?

My question is when will i see actual buds forming? It doesnt look like anything more then one tiny hair on each little pod. What should I do with the hight?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

KirklandsFinest08 said:


> thanks man....not to take over the thread or anything but i just have a quick question....
> 
> I have two 5 1/2 feet alaskan ice plants and they have been flowering for 14 days...
> 
> ...


 ok..the plants with white hairs are females(kep those)chop the males or get rid of them.Thet can triple in size when thrown into flower. so you want to compinsate with the room that you got when to start flowering!
You should know b4 you grow!you would not have that prob! i dont know avout toppin them while they in flower but bend em or something.If there is a will theres a way!


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks man.....see the thing is I did know all about that but these were my mother plants! And they grew to big to fast they are only 3 months old and I got 18 cuttings off them!! but you really think I should bend them? I probaly only have 4 inches to go!! Its so bad! I woke up this morning and it was smushed up agianst the light...thank god the light was off!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 23, 2008)

Bro nice thats all i have to say about that.
I have a feeling they are going to be monsters. U can always tie strings on them and gently pull them away from the light towards a close wall with tacks to compensate for that. but sounds like ur going to end up topping ur moms before it over. ive done this as well.
Those hairs are called pistils bro. They are very nice indeed.


----------



## silkyjohnson (Dec 23, 2008)

just looked through all these pages, great lookin grow man, enjoyed the pics especially


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

eveyone!look at this..search for your state!i cant fuckin believing what im reading?im confused maybe someone can clear this up a lil ...http://www.mpp.org/states/louisiana/news/edu-louisianas-illegal-drug.html


----------



## LonghornFan (Dec 25, 2008)

Purp,

These taxes have been around forever. This was created back in the days of prohibition. Just another way for the government to control Marijuana was the only reason.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 25, 2008)

LonghornFan said:


> Purp,
> 
> These taxes have been around forever. This was created back in the days of prohibition. Just another way for the government to control Marijuana was the only reason.


 yea i know that but it says you can still get the stamp.Where would you go to get it?


----------



## faja2 (Dec 25, 2008)

When growing Alaskan Ice have any of you pinched out/topped the plant? Or is this a single cola plant that needs leaving alone? Any other advice gratefully received, I am using House & garden nutes with an Autopot system/air bubbler 2x 600w HPS I have used Coco before but I am using a mix of clay pebbles, vermiculite, coco. Had my money nicked sending it to Greenhouse but they sent me the seeds with apologies for the dodgy postman for free!! Can't get any advice from them, plants a month old and so far the best I've ever grown (grown on an off since the 80's, but 5 yeras solid now). Have grown Chronic, White Widow, Snow White, Jacky White, Cheese, a few unknown clones and others but our favourite so far is definately MK Ultra. Any advice gratefully received, will be posting pictures soon. Happy New Year.


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2008)

faja2 said:


> When growing Alaskan Ice have any of you pinched out/topped the plant? Or is this a single cola plant that needs leaving alone? Any other advice gratefully received, I am using House & garden nutes with an Autopot system/air bubbler 2x 600w HPS I have used Coco before but I am using a mix of clay pebbles, vermiculite, coco. Had my money nicked sending it to Greenhouse but they sent me the seeds with apologies for the dodgy postman for free!! Can't get any advice from them, plants a month old and so far the best I've ever grown (grown on an off since the 80's, but 5 yeras solid now). Have grown Chronic, White Widow, Snow White, Jacky White, Cheese, a few unknown clones and others but our favourite so far is definately MK Ultra. Any advice gratefully received, will be posting pictures soon. Happy New Year.


I topped my ai she seems to like it but i wont know cuz i only got the one AI


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow no pics yet...??


----------



## vyouravi (Jan 12, 2009)

is this thread dead or should I keep checking it? I have been dying to know the outcome!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2009)

its a slow burner i think lol.


----------



## sweatyspaghetti (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi, I'm growing AI too, and my seed just sprouted and the seed casing is came up w/ the plant. How did you remove the casing, or did you?


----------



## TomGreenThumb (Jan 24, 2009)

I am going to go with AI on my next run. Was hoping to catch the end of this one myself. Hope all is well GMoney and I hope ya took some pics!!


----------



## cyborg (Jan 24, 2009)

is it possible to have roots suspended in the water and a whole bunch of bubbles filling up the water? or do u have to do the drip thing?


----------



## pothead09 (Feb 15, 2009)

hi i am growing alaskan ice aswell they are about 3 weeks into veg under a 400 watt light let me know what u think


----------



## sweatyspaghetti (Feb 22, 2009)

Dude...I'm growing Alaskin Ice and I started it one month ago. The damn thing is barely 2 inches high. It's the slowest plant ever! Can anyone give tips? I'm using CFL's 24/7. The plant is healthy just very very small/frail and just like the other people on here, the shell stuck to my plant, too and I had to remove it. This plant is hella slow yo.


----------



## Derker (Nov 6, 2009)

I just ordered some, that's a great start!


----------

